# Problem beim Einhängen von externer USB-Platte



## Twinsetter (8. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe einen Rechner auf dem Debian Wheezy läuft (vor ca. einer Woche von Lenny geupgraded). Das Upgrade hat auch soweit funktioniert und das System läuft auch wieder. 
Dabei habe ich mir natürlich Gnome3 mit eingefangen - ist ja mehr als crottig. Aber gut muß ich mich halt dran gewöhnen oder einen anderen Manager installieren. ist aber eine andere Baustelle. Das eigentliche Problem:

Ich habe eine externe USB-Platte (500MB, partitioniert mit folgender Aufteilung : ext4, FAT32, FAT32, extended(Swap, ext3) die beim Anstecken auch korrekt erkannt wird, d.h. alle Partitionen werden korrekt angezeigt. Problem ist, daß ich keine Partition mounten kann. Sobald ich versuche eine Partition z.B. mit

```
mount /dev/sde1 /mnt
```
zu mounten, erhalte ich diese Fehlermeldung:
  mount: /dev/sde1 already mounted or /mnt busy

Die Partition ist definitiv nicht gemountet und /mnt ist auch nicht busy (lsof kontrolliert). Allerdings zeigt mir lsof an, daß multipath auf die Partitionen zugreift. Deshalb habe ich mal den Multipathdeamon deaktivert. Danach konnte ich die Partitionen mounten, aber das hilft mir momentan nicht weiter, da ich Multipath (Multipathtools) speziell mit dieser Platte brauche (Platte dient als Systemplatte für Berryboot und um die für Berrybootlader erforderlichen Images zu erstellen brauche ich Multipath). Ich habe es mal mit einer Live-DVD und mit Fedora8 und Fedora16 auf dem gleichen Rechner probiert und da funktioniert das einwandfrei. Selbst auf dem Raspi (ist auch Wheezy drauf) klappt alles.

Ich sitze da nun schon 3 Tage an dem Problem und finde keine vernünftige Lösung. Das muß doch irgendwie machbar sein. Vielleicht bin ich ja nur zu blööd.

Hoffe das da jemand eine Lösung hat - denke mal, das es nur eine Konfigurationssache ist

Gruß Twinsetter


----------



## staphylea (15. August 2013)

Hallo,

bin kein Experte, aber hast du schon mal die Dateisysteme mit angegeben?
Bsp.: 

```
mount -t ext4 /dev/sde1 /mnt/usbext4
mount -t vfat /dev/sde2 /mnt/usbdaten
```

Der User mit dem du mountest ist auch im Besitz des Mountpoints? 

Gruß
Staphylea


----------

